# Multiuser Editor



## Kr0e (13. Jun 2008)

Hi, ist es möglich mit irgendeinem Editor (IDE) Mit mehreren Usern an einem Projekt synchron zu arbeiten ? Sprich man hat einen Workspace, und der eine fügt seine datei hinzu, der andere sieht diese und kann gleich seine Klasse schreiben, wo diese neue klasse benutzt wird ? Das wäre wirklich hilfreich, vorallem bei einem Gemeinschaftsprojekt!

Gru0 Chris


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Es gibt Collaboration Ansätze sowohl für Eclipse als auch für andere IDEs, aber ich denke in diesem Fall ist ein traditionelleres Werkzeug die richtige Antwort:
Versionsverwaltung wie Subversion, CVS, Bazaar, Git,...


----------



## Kr0e (13. Jun 2008)

Hervoragend Danke! Ich nehme jetzt Subclipse...


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

Subclipse ist mist, nimm lieber Subversive.
Das du aber auch einen Subversion Server aufsetzen musst, ist dir klar, oder?  :wink:


----------



## Kr0e (13. Jun 2008)

Im prinzip schon aber wie geht daS ?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2008)

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Subversion


----------



## Kr0e (14. Jun 2008)

ok, hab mich nun für CVS entschieden, da dies recht einfach war. Ich hab herausgefunden, wie man unter Eclipse Projekte "sharen" kann und weiß auch wie man mit anderen Rechnern darauf zugreift. Aber wenn ich mein Projekt "disconnecte", ist es zwar nicht mehr "geshared", aber dennoch auf dem Server als Daten vorhanden, wie kann ich die Daten auf dem Server aus dem CVS Clienten von Eclipse heraus löschen ? Ich mein kalr ich kann einfahc den Ordner im Windows  öffnen aber das ist unschön xD 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Siassei (14. Jun 2008)

Hallo Chris,

bevor du eine entgültige Entscheidung über die IDE fällst, solltest du dir Netbeans auf jeden Fall ansehen. Hier sind Versionverwaltungstools wie Subversion, CVS, Mercurial, ... bereits fest integriert. Zudem besitzt Netbeans eine ordentliche Plugin-Stuktur.

Der Profiler / Debugger ist eine Macht und es gibt ein sehr gutes Jogl-Plugin (für dich mit Sicherheit nicht uninteressant  ) Laden, Anschauen und ...


----------



## Kr0e (14. Jun 2008)

Hmm, das ist natürlich auch noch eine Alternative ! NetBeans hatte ich mir mal anfangs angeschaut doch ich fand es sehr "überladen", aber ok wenn einem NetBeans in dem Bereich Vorteile bringt  Werd ichs mir mal ansehen!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2008)

Subversion ist die weiterentwicklung von CVS und vor allem wesentlich einfacher einzurichten, daher ist mir nicht ganz klar, warum du dich ausgerechnet für CVS entscheiden hast  ???:L 



> ok wenn einem NetBeans in dem Bereich Vorteile bringt :wink: Werd ichs mir mal ansehen!


Das stimmt so nicht. Eclipse ist definitiv das mächtigere Werkzeug.


----------



## Kr0e (14. Jun 2008)

Nagut, ich hab jetzt auch SVN erfolgreich getestet. Du hast Recht, das ist wirklich besser.
Danke!


----------



## foobar (14. Jun 2008)

Der größte Vorteil bei Subversion ist, daß man auch nach einem Refactoring die vorherigen Versionen einer Datei nicht verliert. Das geht bei CVS nicht.


----------



## Kr0e (15. Jun 2008)

Noch eine Frage bezüglich SVN. Jedes Mal wenn ich eine Datei aktualisiere auf dem Server, dann wird ne neue erstellt, sodass alte Dateien nicht wegkommen (SVN History). Im Prinzip klug gemacht. Aber kann ich iwo einstellen dass auc iwann die alten wieder gelöscht werden ? Sonst hab ich ja iwann tausende DAteien rumfliegen die ich nichtmehr bruache....

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2008)

Es werden keine Dateien angelegt, sondern ein Diff von einer Version zur nächsten.


----------



## Kr0e (15. Jun 2008)

Hm, ok aber die werden ja scheinbar endlos angelegt. Kann man einstellen, dass dieser Diff vlt nach 4 wochen gelöscht wird ? Bzw dass immer nur die letzen 20 Diff gespeichert werden ? Und ältere gelöscht werden ?


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2008)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, ok aber die werden ja scheinbar endlos angelegt. Kann man einstellen, dass dieser Diff vlt nach 4 wochen gelöscht wird ? Bzw dass immer nur die letzen 20 Diff gespeichert werden ? Und ältere gelöscht werden ?


Du solltest dir keine Sorgen über solche unrealistischen Probleme machen sondern lieber mal die SVN Doku lesen.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2008)

Du kannst theoretisch einen dump machen, das Repository löschen und dann wieder den dump neu einchecken, das ist aber sehr unüblich.
Es handelt sich ja um Quellcode Verwaltung, die Größe bleibt daher im Rahmen. Die History behält man normalerweise auf ewig um Zugriff auf alle releasten Stände zu haben und gebenenfalls bugs fixen zu können.


----------



## Kr0e (15. Jun 2008)

Alles klar! Danke.


----------



## ps (24. Jun 2008)

Nein, kann man nicht - das würde auch den ganzen Sinn einer Versionskontrolle torpedieren ^^
Wenn du nur für dich Versionieren willst, empfehle ich übrigens Mercurial. Hier wird kein Server benötigt, es ist eine dezentrale Versionskontrolle (man kann direkt mit anderen Leuten abgleichen).

Achja, wenn man wirklich _gemeinsam_ an einem Projekt arbeiten möchte und die Collaboration Module der IDEs nicht ausreichen (ich kenne nur das von NetBeans), kann man sich auch mal UNA ansehen: http://www.n-brain.net/


----------

